# Stroke



## pops6927 (Sep 26, 2008)

Pops wanted me (his wife) to post a message for him, on Tuesday late afternoon he had a stoke he is in serious condition in the hospital here in TX. I will try to report to you when I can, thank you.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 26, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you tonight.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2008)

Mrs Pops please tell him he will be in our prayers and to get well soon. Take care of both of you and we will be expecting him back


----------



## krusher (Sep 26, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about that, how are you doing???   I know you have some things going on as well.  We will surely be praying for you both.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 26, 2008)

SO sorry to hear that..............but i have survived 3 of em, so fingers crossed for his total recovery............

d88de


----------



## ronp (Sep 26, 2008)

I am sooo sorry to hear that. Please tell him to get better quick. We miss him. 

In my prayers.

Thanks for letting us know.

Ron


----------



## fred420 (Sep 26, 2008)

good luck for a speedy recovery..........................................  .....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 26, 2008)

You will be in our prayers.


----------



## ryf (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll keep your family and You in my prayers, hoping for a fast recovery.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 26, 2008)

I think I can speak for all us IN SMF-hope all goes well and a good recovery-hurry back POP's. please.


----------



## flash (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent to Pops and the whole family.


----------



## grothe (Sep 26, 2008)

Prayers for both you and Pops.......Hope ta hear from both of you soon!!!


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 26, 2008)

my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time...


----------



## okie joe (Sep 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear, hope you both have a full and speedy recovery.All of my family will be praying for you both...


----------



## davenh (Sep 26, 2008)

Hope Pops gets well soon. He will be in our thoughts, Mrs Pops too.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 26, 2008)

All my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 26, 2008)

Ma Dutch and me will add you and Pops to our prayer list.  Knee-mail will be sent for both of you as long as you need.

Rev. Dutch


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 26, 2008)

You are both certainly in our prayers. Let him know that a lot of folks he has yet to meet are pulling for him.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes indeed, our prayers go out to you and  pops!


----------



## erain (Sep 26, 2008)

hoping pops can make a speedy recovery, is in our thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 26, 2008)

please know you are in our prayers


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the stroke, I hope and pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## richtee (Sep 26, 2008)

Wishing a speedy recovery and God's help for him and all the family.


----------



## bassman (Sep 26, 2008)

Get well soon, Pops.  We will be waiting here for your return.


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. I will keep Pops and your family in my daily prayers.


----------



## mrwizardgi (Sep 26, 2008)

Amazing how fast life/lives can change.  I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and meditations.  Peace be with you...

J-


----------



## shorts (Sep 26, 2008)

Prayers from the Shorts family for a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yall tell him we be thinin bout him an you to, ya both take care, tell pops get well soon, we be lookin ta see him back.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 26, 2008)

We all wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 26, 2008)

You and pops are in my prayers.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 26, 2008)

best of wishes from our family to yours...


----------



## fishawn (Sep 26, 2008)

Get well soon Pop's!


----------



## daboys (Sep 26, 2008)

Your in our prayers here too pops.


----------



## bsncrew (Sep 26, 2008)

You're in my prayers Pops. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 26, 2008)

Best wishes from across the pond. Tell him he's got to get better, that new sausage stuffer is hardly broken in yet :-)
I know a few people who have recovered from strokes, stay positive :-)


----------



## coyote (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll set the pickel jar out..use it for prayers also..good luck..


----------



## goobi99 (Sep 26, 2008)

our thoughts and prayers go out to both of you...get well soon


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to you and Pop, Tell him we miss him and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 27, 2008)

Tons of prayers for Pops (and your whole family) from Colorado!


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 27, 2008)

Thought of you while I was mopping a couple butts this morning, get well soon and come on back.


----------



## meowey (Sep 27, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.

Meowey


----------



## allen (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Pops, I wish him well and will say a prayer


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 27, 2008)

We are rooting for Pop's speedy recovery...place is a little less brite now God Bless.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 29, 2008)

I will add Pops and His family to my prayers. I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been hoping for a positive update!  C'mon Pops!


----------



## irish (Sep 29, 2008)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery for you Pops.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 30, 2008)

All our prayers are with you and looking forward to gettin ya back on!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just got out of the stroke unit at arlington mem hosp.  my typing is w one hand, my left hand - primary - is numb so is my wrist and forarm.  i'm now lo-cal pops lol- putting a bird in the brine (spleda vs sugars!) today for the weekend and have to make chx and trky sausages when i get better.  thanx soooooo much for your prayers and wishes. please excuse my lack of syntax and poor typing.


----------



## grothe (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad ta hear your doin OK!!! and STILL SMOKIN!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Really good ta hear from ya!!!!!


----------



## 1894 (Oct 1, 2008)

Who cares about your syntax and typing ???? 
 Just glad to have you back


----------



## ron50 (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome back! Keep the smoke rollin.


----------



## erain (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome back Pops!!!! great to see you smokin again, is amazing what they can do for you these days and dont worry about your typing. looked just fine to me!!! wel come back!!!


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 1, 2008)

Best news I've had today. 
Glad to see you're well on the way to recovery. 
Good food has got to help ;-)


----------



## shorts (Oct 1, 2008)

Pops your typing looked great!  Glad to hear you're back and smokin!!!!


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad to see your back and doing well!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

So glad to have you back Pops!


----------



## kratzx4 (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome back Pops. what's wrong with your typing I can read it so it must be ok


----------



## krusher (Oct 1, 2008)

pops, were glad to have you back, it's nice when you see prayers answered.  How's your wife?  We'll keep the prayers going.


----------



## supervman (Oct 1, 2008)

DEFINATE welcome back Man! 
I've got a 68 year old buddy GOOD BUDDY who had a couple strokes and he's fine now. 
GOOD to have you back!
V


----------



## ronp (Oct 1, 2008)

Now this is weird. Even before turning the computer on this AM I was wondering how you were doing. Prayers were answered.

Good to see you Pops.

Keep getting better.


----------



## doctor phreak (Oct 1, 2008)

pops so glad to hear that you are back.....our prayers were answered


----------



## richtee (Oct 1, 2008)

YAY Pops!  Welcome back home and to SMF!  :{)


----------



## crusty ol salt (Oct 1, 2008)

I have no clue about "syntax" and my typing is two or three fingers, okay maybe 4 at best.  Like everyone else I am glad you are back.  I will keep on praying for your speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## monty (Oct 1, 2008)

Heya, Pops!

Somehow I missed this thread earlier. So, better late than never.

As I was reading through all the replies to Mrs Pops post I was truly impressed with the outpouring of good wishes and prayers on you and your family's behalf. What a great gang of folks, eh?

When I came to your post I hollered out a great big, "YESSSSS!!".

So, for the immediate time being listen to the professionals, learn from them and follow their instructions. Oh, and pay attention to what your docs say, too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great to have ya kickin' and gaining!

Cheers!

BTW Prayers are still in order and will continue!


----------



## davenh (Oct 1, 2008)

Was very happy to see your message 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Glad to see you got home ok.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 2, 2008)

Pops we'll take the typing anyway you do it as long as your back. Thank Mrs. Pops for coming in and telling us of your situation. Your being back is the best news I've gotten today. Hopefully you will continue to improve every day and be back to your old self before long. You and Mrs. Pops will remain in my prayers.


----------



## white cloud (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome Back Pops. It Looks like ya type better with one hand than I do with 2  Get Well Soon


----------



## low&slow (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Pops, I just came apon this thread. I just wanted to say welcome home and Im glad to hear you're feeling better. Heck if Id had known you were at Arlington Memorial I woulda come to visit you. Maybe sneak some brisket in for ya. I live about 6 blocks from there. So glad to have ya back. We dont like it when we have a team player down.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 2, 2008)

pops, like i said earlier, i have recovered from 3 of em........tho that last one was the werst.......but btdt......i have faith, you will be fine...........

true dat


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad to see that your doing better. We will continue to pray for your recovery.


----------



## capt dan (Oct 2, 2008)

wonderfull to see ya back  online with us  Pops. The power of positive thinking, all the  prayers of your  friends, and the good doctors at Arlington have all worked together to  get ya back home. Its such great news, as many have said, the best news of the day. Keep workin on the recovery, and make sure you let your freinds and family help ya with that smokin, they might not be as good as you at it, but you can yell at em if they do it wrong.Prayers are continuing for you and the Mrs.

Take it easy, listen to the doc, make sure ya thank the "big guy" daily!


----------



## motorhedd (Oct 2, 2008)

Just goes to show ya...ya can't keep a good man down!Glad you are back with us!pssstttt...if ya sweet talk Mrs Pops...maybe she will sous chef for ya


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes it did and thanks so much!  took me awhile to get thru my msgs.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 2, 2008)

for all the posts, get well wishes and words of encouragement!  it isamazing what wonderful outpouring there's been!  y'all are truly an amazing extended family!  i told my wife when i first joined that i felt an unusually strong urge to post as much of what i can when i can while i can, likewise the "butcer's knot" posts and such. it was like a premonition or something.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 2, 2008)

Once you put something on the internet it is there forever. 
Thank you pops for the knowledge!


----------

